# [HOWTO] Czyli jak skonfigurować HP LaserJet 1020 pod CUPS

## Zwierzak

Ostatnio na naszym rynku pojawił się ruch wśród drukarek HP LaserJet 1020, też ją sam kupiłem i poczatkowo miałem problemy z jej konfiguracją, w końcu jednak sobie z tym poradziłem. W czym tak własciewie jest problem? Otóż przed każdym startem drukarki należy załadować do niej firmware aby działała. Także pojaiwa się problem ze sterownikami, oryginalne od HP (net-print/hplip, net-print/hpijs) nie obsługują jej. Na szczęscie z pomocą przychodzą nieoficjalne sterowniki net-print/foo2zjs, aby jednak się cieszyć drukarką w całości należy załadować poprawnie firmware, co zdarza się tylko w zmodyfinkowanej wersji tych sterowników. Poradnik ten ma pomóc w instalacji drukarki.

1. Konfiguracja kernela

Aby wszystko poprawnie działało musimy skonfigurować nasz kernel aby mógł obsługiwać drukarki USB. Na szczęscie to nie jest trudne. Aby mieć pewność, że wszystko jest porpawnie skonfigurowane przesledź ten poradnik:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/usb-guide.xml

2. Instalacja sterowników

Najpierw proponuje zainstalować sterowniki przez portage, a potem nadpisanie ich wersją zmodyfikowana, dzieki temu będzie możliwe późniejsze ich odinstalowanie przez portage. Nie ma co się przejmować, że wraz z pojawieniem się nowej wersji sterowników będziemy musieli wszystko instalować od nowa ponieważ w nowej wersji wszystkie te poprawki są już wprowadzone.

a) Instalacja sterowników z portage

To jest akurat najprostrza metoda, wpisujemy w konsoli:

```
# emerge net-print/foo2zjs
```

EDIT:

Stało się to co przewidywałem i w najnowszej wersji sterowniki standardowo zostały włączone nieoficjalne patche w ten sposób naprawiając obsługę tego modelu drukarki. Dlatego też możesz już ominać punkt 2 i odrazu przejść do 3.

b) Instalacja zmodyfikowanych sterowników

Aby zainstalować zmodyfikowane sterowniki wyonujemy po kolei polecenia:

```
$ wget http://support.ideainformatica.com/hplj1020/foo2zjs.tar.gz

$ tar xzpf foo2zjs.tar.gz

$ cd foo2zjs

$ make

# make install

# make install-hotplug
```

Po tym resetujemy serwer CUPS:

```
# /etc/init.d/cupsd restert
```

I sterowniki są gotowe do użycia

3. Konfiguracja CUPS

Po pomyślnym zainstalowaniu drukarki należy ją skonfigurować więc wchodzimy na adres: http://localhost:631/printers i klikamy przyciks [img]http://localhost:631/images/add-printer.gif[/img], podajemy hasło uzytkownika z prawami do dodawania drukarek i pokolei wypełniamy każde pole. Kiedy dochodzimy do strony "Device" wybieramy "USB Printer #1" (lub dalszy numer jeżeli mamy kilka drukarek USB). Potem jako producenta wybieramy "HP" (NIE Hewlett-Packard) a jako sterownik "HP LaserJet 1020 Foomatic/foo2zjs (recommended) (en)". Taka drukarka jest już gotowa do pracy, nalezy tylko ją włączyc a firmware sam automatycznei isę wgra.

4. FAQ

Dlaczego kontrolki mrygają podczas włączenia drukarki i długo nie można jej używać?

Z własnego doświadczenia wiem że to chyba spowodowane jest wgrywaniem się firmwarew które niestety jest niezbędne aby drukarka działała.

Dlaczego drukarka ucina mi poczatke strony?

Aby poprawnie drukować drukarka musi znać dokładny rozmiar papieru który jest do niej włożony, ponieważ drukowanie zaczyna się od końca strony, a nie jak w niektórych od poczatku. Aby ustawić porpawny rozmiar wchodzimy do "Configure Printer" gdzie zmieniamy pozycje "Page Size" na papier którego używamy.

Co zrobić aby wydrukowany dokumnet nie był "rozmazany"?

Są błędy w skrypcje do drukowania które powodują złe ustawienei rozmiarów strony przez co cała się rozmazuje. Jedynym znanym mi sposobem to zmodyfikowani plikw. Otwórz plik /usr/bin/foo2zjs-wrapper i znajdzi linię:

```
1|letter)       PAPER=1;        paper=letter;    XDIM="10200"; YDIM="6600"

                set_clipping 204 102    204 106
```

i zamień ją na nastepującą:

```
1|letter)       PAPER=1;        paper=letter;    XDIM="10200"; YDIM="6600"

               set_clipping 108 94     108 98
```

Teraz wyjście już nie powinno się rozmazywać

Przygotowano na podstawie:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-325264.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-378173.html

----------

## lazy_bum

Dzięki, przydało się. (-:

----------

## SlashBeast

Dziwne, moja hp 2605 działa od kopa, nawet bez hplip, ale wtedy nie wie jakiego podajnika papieru używac, ograniczam się do zainstalowania hplip, restartu cupsa i zmiany sterownika, działa super...

----------

## lazy_bum

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Dziwne, moja hp 2605 działa od kopa, nawet bez hplip, ale wtedy nie wie jakiego podajnika papieru używac, ograniczam się do zainstalowania hplip, restartu cupsa i zmiany sterownika, działa super...

 

To wspaniała wiadomość dla wszystkich użytkowników forum, także tych przyszłych. Wszyscy, i mam nadzieję, że mówię tutaj nie tylko w swoim imieniu, jesteśmy wdzięczni za tą dobrą nowinę.

Proponuję wydzielić ten post i stworzyć specjalne [HOWTO] hp 2605.

----------

## SlashBeast

Ze strony hplipa

 *Quote:*   

> LaserJet 1020
> 
> Supported by HPLIP (requires HPLIP version 2.7.10 or later).

 

Więć analogicznie do tego co napisałem, wystarczy nam zmergować hplip i wybrac drukarke w cupsie.

Generalnie chciałem zwrócić Twoją uwage na to, że jest hplip a howto Zwierzaka jest przeterminowany.

----------

## lazy_bum

Tak się składa, że nie jest to pierwsza drukarka HP, którą instaluję. Fakt, wszystkie poprzednie działały bez problemu na zestawie hplip + cups. Tym samym moim pierwszym krokiem była instalacja ww., ale dało to mniej więcej taki rezultat, że LejserDżet 1020 stoi i śmierdzi zamiast drukować. Nie robią na niej wrażenia resety cupsa/hplipa/systemu.

Do tematu pewnie jeszcze wrócę, jak znajdę więcej czasu na zabawę, na razie wystarczy mi zupełnie, że stoi i drukuje - a że nie na hplip, który niby powinien działać? Trudno, mogę z tym żyć. (-;

----------

## maxim.251

No ja akurat mam problem z drukarką. Myślałem że na laptopie nigdy nie będę miał powodu by coś drukować, no ale przyszedł taki dzień że potrzeba wezwała.

 No i mam taki problem że mam zemergowany cups i jestem w trakcie instalacji sterownika, mam nadzieję że z portage dobrze wybrałem, ale jak na razie od kopa mi nie zadziałał... 

 Kabel USB widzi drukarkę i podaje prawidłową nazwę, ale z pod programów nie mogę ustawić tak by widziały tą drukarkę.

Moja drukarka jest z tych typowych HP Photosmart C1380.

 Gdy instalowałem Cups zauważyłem że wyświeltliło ni info na temat tego że mam w jaju wyłączyć wsparcie dla drukarki, a na innej stronie gentoo było napisane że powinna być włączona. I teraz nie wiem co mam zrobić.

 Cups jest w wersji 1.6

 Zainstralowałęm też program (printer setings) Ale on wyświetla mi tylko opcje dostępu do drukarek sieciowych.

No i kurcze jednak zły sterownik... Teraz instaluje ten standard hplip. Zobacze co wyjdzie.

No i niestety niepowodzenie. Zainstalowałem sterownik, zresetowałem cups. Wszedłęm na stronę configuracji cups i nic. Nadal nie wykrywa mi drukarki.

O RANY! Udało mi się. Nikt nie napisał że jak się zainstaluje sterowniki i cups to trzeba wpisać polecenie hp-setup. Wydrukowało strone testową z pod konsoli, ale nie działa z pod programu, chciałem wydrukować stronę z internetu i nic nie ruszyło.  :Neutral: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Zamiast odkopywac temat martwy od 4 lat zaloz nowy.

----------

